# problème de localisation wifi sur Ipad



## babas123 (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai ipad 1 16go wifi connecté via une time capsule. La localisation marchait très bien jusqu'à hier mais depuis, l'ipad me dit qu'il se trouve à mon ancien domicile : à 50 km de là où il est actuellement.
Je ne comprends pas comment du jour au lendemain il peut avoir ce problème alors que depuis 2 mois que j'ai déménagé, il se localiser très bien.
Mon macbook pro et iphone, connecté sur le même réseau se localise bien eux...

J'ai essayé plusieurs chose dont notamment faire une restauration de l'ipad, mais rien n'y fait.... c'est un grand mystère pour moi!

Quelqu'un connait-il une solution?

Merci


----------



## babas123 (27 Octobre 2011)

Personne?


----------



## papibob (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, Comment l'iPad calcul notre position uniquement en wifi (iOS 6) ?
Pour ma culture !......
Merci


----------



## papibob (18 Octobre 2012)

alors il n'y a plus de technicien !.....


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2013)

Tiens j'ai peu près le même soucis. 

Il y a un peu plus d'un mois j'ai déménagé d'une zone assez dense vers un endroit beaucoup moins habité. Depuis mon nouveau logement, mon iPad 2 (uniquement wi-fi) refuse de me localiser, ou m'indique toujours mon ancien domicile à environ 1 km à vol d'oiseau.

J'ai tenté une réinitialisation des paramètres de localisation, mais j'ai toujours mon ancien logement indiqué.


----------



## lineakd (20 Octobre 2013)

@babas123 & weboliver, est ce que votre fournisseur d'accès à internet est orange?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2013)

Non. Et j'avais le même fournisseur d'accès à mon ancien domicile.


----------

